# Snowmobile out of storage



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

Seen a ice-fishing video where the 2 fellas were hammering the Perch so i thought i would get the cover off the old trusty Evinrude sled and fire it up .I used lots of stabilizer last fall so she fired up with a few cranks . I always like to have everything ready way in advance


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Yup, getting to be that time. I plan on getting mine outta storage in 2 weeks. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Highest Bidder (Jul 3, 2008)

Just picked up an 88 Phazer. Cleaned the carbs and got it to sputter, then guess what.......naturally string on pull start broke on third pull.:rant: 
But then I figured better in 70 degree weather and in my driveway than middle of the lake somewhere..:lol:


----------



## donahue5668 (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah the itch really started on me about a month ago. i hope we get some good snow this year.


----------

